# sweet truck build



## technotrash (Feb 5, 2015)

I found this the other day, figured you guys might dig it
http://www.desktodirtbag.com/pickup-truck-camping/







last time i took a trip i was in a station wagon, and while i highly recommend that, i think a truck might afford me a little more privacy and stealth. 

I'm going to get something like a 90's s10 or mazda or maybe a volkswagen and outfit it with something like this.

anyone else have cool truck stuff?
how about home-built campers?


----------



## dprogram (Feb 20, 2015)

working on my stealth van


----------



## East (Feb 20, 2015)

Enjoyed exploring this article. There's a lot of great ideas to pull this off in a truck, which I haven't really looked into, though I would definitely consider it more in the future after reading this for solo travel. Right now I have my hands full with a conversion van, planning out the bed in the back because the bench isn't big enough for two. My last conversion was a bit too rusty to trust and had a handful of suspension problems so I sold it to my friend who is a bit more mechanically inclined than I am before upgrading. I'd like to go solar but I just don't have cash for that now unfortunately, most of my equipment is propane or 12v.


----------

